# Favorite Movie Lines- Post and let us guess.



## CityGirl

Lord, we cleared this land. We plowed it, sowed it, and harvested it. We cooked the harvest. It wouldn't be here and we wouldn't be eating it if we hadn't done it all ourselves. We worked dog-bone hard for every crumb and morsel, but we thank you Lord just the same for the food we're about to eat, amen.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Grapes Of Wrath?


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> The Grapes Of Wrath?


 

Nope.  Try again.


----------



## jwstewar

Shenandoah.


----------



## jimbo

Jimmy Stewart?  Shenandoah?

How About - 

I regret trifling with married women. I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards. I deplore my departures from the truth. Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday sloth.   Above all, forgive me for the men I have killed in anger,
and those I am about to.


----------



## CityGirl

jimbo said:


> Jimmy Stewart? Shenandoah?
> 
> How About -
> 
> I regret trifling with married women. I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards. I deplore my departures from the truth. Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday sloth. Above all, forgive me for the men I have killed in anger,
> and those I am about to.


 

I know! I know!! 






















Jimbo! (2010) True Confession on ForumsForums


----------



## Doc

Sounds like a line from a Clint Eastwood movie ...but I think this particular one came from "The Cowboys".


----------



## jimbo

Sorry, CG, good guess, could be right, though.

Another quote, same mov_ie, _same character.

I have the inclination, the maturity, and the wherewithal, unfortunately, I just don't have the time.


----------



## CityGirl

jimbo said:


> Sorry, CG, good guess, could be right, though.
> 
> Another quote, same mov_ie, _same character.
> 
> I have the inclination, the maturity, and the wherewithal, unfortunately, I just don't have the time.


 

I resemble that remark!


----------



## jimbo

Right on, Doc, one of my favorite movies, and two of my favorite quotes.


----------



## Doc

Not good at quotes so a really really easy one:

"Frankly My Dear, I don't Give a Damn"


----------



## EastTexFrank

Aw Doc, that one's pretty easy.

One of my favorite movie lines always has been, *"This water is stiff!!!"*


----------



## CityGirl

Oh, Doc.


HOw 'bout this one.

"But some people without brains do an awful lot of talking....don't they?"


----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> Oh, Doc.
> 
> 
> HOw 'bout this one.
> 
> "But some people without brains do an awful lot of talking....don't they?"



Scarecrow??


----------



## Gina

What was the answer to the OP?

Heres's one I like!

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## CityGirl

thcri said:


> Scarecrow??


 

Bingo. The Wizard of Oz



EastTexFrank said:


> Aw Doc, that one's pretty easy.
> 
> One of my favorite movie lines always has been, *"This water is stiff!!!"*


 

Hey ETF!
Didn't Thumper say that to Bambi? It sure is stiff 'round about my place and more stiff water to come!


----------



## Doc

Gina said:


> What was the answer to the OP?
> 
> Heres's one I like!
> 
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


Shenandoah was the answer to the 1st one.

I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what about:

We must find this butthole that took our TV.


----------



## Gina

jimbo said:


> Jimmy Stewart?  Shenandoah?
> 
> How About -
> 
> *I regret trifling with married women. I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards. I deplore my departures from the truth. Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday sloth.   Above all, forgive me for the men I have killed in anger,
> and those I am about to*.



Was that one answered?




Doc said:


> Shenandoah was the answer to the 1st one.
> 
> I've never seen that movie.



Thanks Doc.  I wasn't sure when I read jimbo's reply.

Ghostbusters!



Rusty Shackleford said:


> what about:
> 
> We must find this butthole that took our TV.



Don't know that one, though it sounds familiar.


----------



## CityGirl

jimbo said:


> Jimmy Stewart? Shenandoah?
> 
> How About -
> 
> I regret trifling with married women. I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards. I deplore my departures from the truth. Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday sloth. Above all, forgive me for the men I have killed in anger,
> and those I am about to.


 


Jimbo, We are stumped on this one.  Is it a Clint Eastwood flick?


----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> Jimbo, We are stumped on this one.  Is it a Clint Eastwood flick?



Roscoe Lee Brown


----------



## jimbo

CityGirl said:


> Jimbo, We are stumped on this one.  Is it a Clint Eastwood flick?


Doc got that one. From The Cowboys - Roscoe Brown.  A prayer just prior to being hung.  Course he got away.

His other quote, same movie, after being offered the "services" of  the local servicelady.

One of John Wayne's best.


----------



## thcri RIP

HEy I figured it out before you gave away the answer


----------



## rback33

This one has always been one of my favorites...

"My first thought would be a lot"

said in reply to one character when asked what was wrong with a third character....


----------



## Gina

rback33 said:


> This one has always been one of my favorites...
> 
> "My first thought would be a lot"
> 
> said in reply to one character when asked what was wrong with a third character....



ConAir.  Cameron Poe to his friend going into diabetic shock regarding a serial killer, Garland Green, whom the prisoners just set loose on the plane.

Good movie!


----------



## rback33

Gina said:


> ConAir.  Cameron Poe to his friend going into diabetic shock regarding a serial killer, Garland Green, whom the prisoners just set loose on the plane.
> 
> Good movie!



Excellent Gina! That movie is a fav of me and my little brother. I always get a laugh out of that line.... Garland's comments about listening to Skynard were good too.


----------



## Gina

rback33 said:


> Excellent Gina! That movie is a fav of me and my little brother. I always get a laugh out of that line.... Garland's comments about listening to Skynard were good too.



It's well delivered.  Nick Cage seemed to have great fun in the role.  That's what I like about it, there are some very funny lines sprinkled all throughtout.  John Cusack and Colm Meany are great together.

This is another of my favorites:

*Cyrus Grissom*: [_in squeaky voice_] Oh, stewardess? Stewardess?  What's the in-flight movie today?  
*Guard Falzon*: Well, I think you'll like it, Cyrus. It's called "I'll Never Make Love  to a Woman on the Beach Again", and it's preceded by the award-winning  short, "No More Steak for Me, Ever".


----------



## jpr62902

"Not goin' ta school, today, Mum.  I've got a pain in me gullivah."


----------



## Gina

jpr62902 said:


> "Not goin' ta school, today, Mum.  I've got a pain in me gullivah."



Is it fair to look them up?

Here's a few:

For classic movie fans, (same film, just an extra clue)

"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."

"Major Strasser has been shot. Round up the usual suspects."

Comedy:

"There's no crying in baseball."

Action/Adventure:

"Would you mind not shooting at the thermonuclear weapons?"


----------



## rback33

LMAO "A League of their own" was a great one... Tom Hanks is something... my fav part was that piss he took that went on forever.....


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> "Not goin' ta school, today, Mum.  I've got a pain in me gullivah."


A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## pirate_girl

"Don't you think that idea is a little half-baked?"  

"Oh no, Dad, it's completely baked."


----------



## waybomb

"Come back here you bloody bastard; I'll bite yer kneecap off!"

Black Knight, Monty Python's Holy Grail.


----------



## Gina

rback33 said:


> LMAO "A League of their own" was a great one... Tom Hanks is something... my fav part was that piss he took that went on forever.....



Yes, that was hysterical.  Or when he comes to and tells that woman he loved her in the Wizard of Oz.  



pirate_girl said:


> A Clockwork Orange?



Oh, wow!  I haven't seen that in years.  



waybomb said:


> "Come back here you bloody bastard; I'll bite yer kneecap off!"
> 
> Black Knight, Monty Python's Holy Grail.



"It's only a flesh wound!"


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok back to guessing,

This is one from a Great movie but the quote here is not the most famous quote of that movie.

Name the movie this is from and the Famous quote that you hear so much yet today.



> Anything so innocent and built like that just gotta be named Lucille.


  have fun.  I will give rep points for the first to name both.

Extra bonus points for the names of the people that said each quote.


----------



## jpr62902

George Kennedy in _Cool Hand Luke_.

Which famous quote are you talkin 'bout?

"Shakin da branch boss."  Paul Newman

"Some times a whole lotta nothin' can be a real cool hand."  Paul Newman

"It seems we have a failure to communicate."  Strothers Martin

"Ain't nobody eat fifty eggs ..."  George Kennedy


----------



## thcri RIP

jpr62902 said:


> George Kennedy in _Cool Hand Luke_.
> 
> Which famous quote are you talkin 'bout?
> 
> "Shakin da branch boss."  Paul Newman
> 
> "Some times a whole lotta nothin' can be a real cool hand."  Paul Newman
> 
> "It seems we have a failure to communicate."  Strothers Martin
> 
> "Ain't nobody eat fifty eggs ..."  George Kennedy



You could have at least let the dam ink dry before you answered it.          That was quick and I thought it was going be a lot harder.  Good  job


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

REPS FOR WHOEVER CAN GUESS:


To make a point. I don't know her, but I was ready to splatter her brains all over the playground. But you... I don't particularly like you. Just imagine what I'll do to you if you try anything. Now give me my money!


----------



## jpr62902

thcri said:


> You could have at least let the dam ink dry before you answered it.   That was quick and I thought it was going be a lot harder. Good job


 
The timing was pure coinky dink, and _Cool Hand Luke_ is one of my faves.


----------



## nixon

Rusty Shackleford said:


> REPS FOR WHOEVER CAN GUESS:
> 
> 
> To make a point. I don't know her, but I was ready to splatter her brains all over the playground. But you... I don't particularly like you. Just imagine what I'll do to you if you try anything. Now give me my money!



Quote from "Ronin ".


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

there ya go! reps for ya. can you tell me who said it?


----------



## nixon

Rusty Shackleford said:


> there ya go! reps for ya. can you tell me who said it?



Yup !


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well??????


----------



## nixon

The characters name was Gregor . His real name was ??? Beats Me !!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhhHAAA!!!!!  thats what i was lookin for! his name: Stellan Skarsgard

he also played Bootstrap Bill in Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Treefriend

CityGirl said:


> I resemble that remark!



_Hawkeye Pierce, M.A.S.H._





Doc said:


> Not good at quotes so a really really easy one:
> 
> "Frankly My Dear, I don't Give a Damn"



_Gone With the Wind_



"You DICK!!"


----------



## nixon

Treefriend said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> "You DICK!!"_


_

My ex wife among others . But I don't think We were in a movie at the time ._


----------



## Treefriend

nixon said:


> My ex wife among others . But I don't think We were in a movie at the time .




Hint: "Learning about Cuba...having some food."

"Dude! You're ripping my card!"


----------



## Gina

Treefriend said:


> Hint: "Learning about Cuba...having some food."
> 
> "Dude! You're ripping my card!"



Fast Times At Ridgemont High

Spiccoli


----------



## jpr62902

Sean Penn's most worthy effort, I might add.  Side trivia question:  What two actors completed his stoner trio in _Fast Times_?


----------



## Treefriend

Gina said:


> Fast Times At Ridgemont High
> 
> Spiccoli



Yep.




jpr62902 said:


> Sean Penn's most worthy effort, I might add.



Ditto.


----------



## Gina

jpr62902 said:


> Sean Penn's most worthy effort, I might add.  Side trivia question:  What two actors completed his stoner trio in _Fast Times_?



Can't name them without looking, darn it.  I just know they became famous.  Oh!  I'll hazard a guess. One of them is Nicholas Cage?


----------



## Treefriend

jpr62902 said:


> "I will not eat green eggs and ham.  I will not eat them.  Sam, I am."



Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Sean Penn's most worthy effort, I might add.  Side trivia question:  What two actors completed his stoner trio in _Fast Times_?


One was Eric Stoltz, don't recall the other guy.
Classic movie, btw.. I loved Mr. Hand


----------



## jpr62902

PG's got one (and the Kubrick cite was correct, too).
Anyone need a hint?  (and it's not Nicholas Cage, btw)


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I refuse to cheat and Google it Jim.
Yes.. hint please!


----------



## jpr62902

Co-stars in various films\shows include Nicollette Sheridan, Meg Ryan and Julianna Luisa Margulies.


----------



## Gina

While we're waiting for a hint....this is from one of my favorite movies.  

I'm not a bitch. ANDREW. Are you going to bring me my lemon or do I have  to squeeze it from my hat?


And from one of my favorite comedies:

"Excuse me while I whip this out."


----------



## jpr62902

Gina said:


> While we're waiting for a hint....


 
See: #57


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Co-stars in various filmsshows include Nicollette Sheridan, Meg Ryan and Julianna Luisa Margulies.


Still thinking..
AND the only reason I guessed A Clockwork Orange is because you told me you watched it around New Years or something, when you made that crescent roll thingy


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Still thinking..
> AND the only reason I guessed A Clockwork Orange is because you told me you watched it around New Years or something, when you made that crescent roll thingy


 
Now THAT's a good memory! (but kind of cheating, too)


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> *Now THAT's a good memory! *(but kind of cheating, too)


*Like a steel trap sugah!*


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't remember the other actor!
So much for having a mind like a steel trap.
grrrrrrr


----------



## EastTexFrank

Gina said:


> While we're waiting for a hint....this is from one of my favorite movies.
> 
> I'm not a bitch. ANDREW. Are you going to bring me my lemon or do I have  to squeeze it from my hat?
> 
> 
> And from one of my favorite comedies:
> 
> "Excuse me while I whip this out."



Give me time and I'll remember the first one.

The second one has to be "Blazing Saddles".


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> I can't remember the other actor!
> So much for having a mind like a steel trap.
> grrrrrrr


 
Zis help?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Zis help?


Yup!!!!!!!

It's Goose!


----------



## jpr62902

EastTexFrank said:


> Give me time and I'll remember the first one.
> 
> The second one has to be "Blazing Saddles".


 
"Easy, Baby!  Two's my limit on schnitzengreubben ..."

And PG, the answer be: Anthony Edwards.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> "Easy, Baby!  Two's my limit on schnitzengreubben ..."
> 
> *And PG, the answer be: Anthony Edwards.*



I knew that!


----------



## jpr62902

Here's a new'n:

"To a New Yorker like you, a hero is some kind of weird sandwich ..."


----------



## jpr62902

jpr62902 said:


> "Easy, Baby! Two's my limit on schnitzengreubben ..."


 
Who's the actor who said this?


----------



## rback33

Just past the season, but...

_Hey. If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here...with a big ribbon on his head! And I want to look him straight in the eye, and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?_


----------



## Treefriend

Don't forget, Nick Cage was still going by his real name back in

the _Fast Times_ days.


----------



## Gina

EastTexFrank said:


> Give me time and I'll remember the first one.
> 
> The second one has to be "Blazing Saddles".



Yep! 



jpr62902 said:


> "Easy, Baby!  Two's my limit on schnitzengreubben ..."
> 
> And PG, the answer be: Anthony Edwards.



Yep...that's another good line! 

Shoot!  I knew that, once upon a time, but forgot.  I didn't want to IMDb it and cheat...oh well...



jpr62902 said:


> Who's the actor who said this?



Cleavon Little to Madelyn Kahn.  

Another of my favorites from that movie:  "Mongo just pawn in game of life." 




rback33 said:


> Just past the season, but...
> 
> _Hey. If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here...with a big ribbon on his head! And I want to look him straight in the eye, and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?_



Chevy Chase to his family in "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation" (is that the correct title? 

Gosh those movies are funny!


----------



## Gina

EastTexFrank said:


> Give me time and I'll remember the first one.
> 
> The second one has to be "Blazing Saddles".



Need another clue?

Here's another line:  


 I don't belong here, I feel it, don't you think I feel it. I can't do  any of these vile things and I wouldn't WANT to. Oh, my life is like  death. My children are the spawn of hell, and you're the devil. Oh God.  

But baby, we LIKE you!


----------



## buckle97

rback33 said:


> Just past the season, but...


 
Only cousin Eddie could provide a gift like that .


----------



## rback33

I love that movie... I was going to post the "bend over and I'll show you" in reference to the tree, but that was getting too complicated. I was laughing so hard I was crying just reading it again. That's our fav Christmas movie.


----------



## Gina

rback33 said:


> I love that movie... I was going to post the "bend over and I'll show you" in reference to the tree, but that was getting too complicated. I was laughing so hard I was crying just reading it again. That's our fav Christmas movie.



I haven't seen in a few years.  I'll have to remember to look for it!


----------



## nixon

" Look ! I have one job on this lousy ship ,it's stupid ,but I'm gonna do it ! Okay ?"
Hint .. Sci Fi flic.


----------



## Gina

nixon said:


> " Look ! I have one job on this lousy ship ,it's stupid ,but I'm gonna do it ! Okay ?"
> Hint .. Sci Fi flic.




Hmmmm...I can't think of what it might be.  Sci Fi, hint???  

Here's one from a good Sci Fi:

"In case you aren't up on current events, we just got our asses kicked in there."


----------



## lilnixon

nixon said:


> " Look ! I have one job on this lousy ship ,it's stupid ,but I'm gonna do it ! Okay ?"
> Hint .. Sci Fi flic.



Galaxy Quest. Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## lilnixon

"Please. And take it with you."


----------



## nixon

Guard to Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz .
How about this ..
"Ford! , There's an infinite number of monkeys outside who want to talk to us about this script for Hamlet they've worked out "


----------



## thcri RIP

Douglass Adams??


----------



## jpr62902

Gina said:


> "In case you aren't up on current events, we just got our asses kicked in there."


 
Bill Paxton in _Aliens_.


----------



## nixon

Yes, He wrote the lines . What Movie was it ? ( as if You didn't already know )


----------



## thcri RIP

Hamlet


----------



## thcri RIP

"Well, here's                another nice mess you've gotten me into!"


----------



## lilnixon

thcri said:


> "Well, here's                another nice mess you've gotten me into!"



Ollie


----------



## lilnixon

No, of course I like you. It's because I like you I don't want to be with you. It's a complicated emotion.


----------



## thcri RIP

lilnixon said:


> Ollie




Yes but for extra points what movie and how was the quote misquoted by many?


----------



## thcri RIP

lilnixon said:


> No, of course I like you. It's because I like you I don't want to be with you. It's a complicated emotion.



Finding Nemo   Marlin


----------



## lilnixon

thcri said:


> Yes but for extra points what movie and how was the quote misquoted by many?



Sons of the Desert (1933)
'Another fine mess you've gotten us into.'


----------



## thcri RIP

lilnixon said:


> Sons of the Desert (1933)
> 'Another fine mess you've gotten us into.'



Dayum your good.  I owe you


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one:
"Insanity runs in my family... It practically gallops!"


----------



## lilnixon

pirate_girl said:


> Here's one:
> "Insanity runs in my family... It practically gallops!"



Cary Grant.. Arsenic and Old Lace.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Jan, you are good!


----------



## thcri RIP

With all due respect, sir, I believe this is 				gonna be our finest hour


----------



## waybomb

I watched a movie from 1997 lat night. I had never seen the movie before. I thought one of the greatest lines ever:


"Do you know how to make your dreams come true?
Wake up."


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> With all due respect, sir, I believe this is 				gonna be our finest hour


Confession , I cheated and used a search engine . I knew that line , but couldn't place it . Any way ..... Apollo 13 .
How about this line ( or lines ) .
actor #1    Germans ? 
actor # 2  Forget it ,he's on a role .


----------



## nixon

waybomb said:


> I watched a movie from 1997 lat night. I had never seen the movie before. I thought one of the greatest lines ever:
> 
> 
> "Do you know how to make your dreams come true?
> Wake up."



Sounds similar to a line from October Skies . Just a WAG.


----------



## thcri RIP

Otter and Boon of Animal House?


And actually he said, Forget it, he's rolling???


----------



## nixon

^^^^ You're right ,quoted it improperly . 
So , how about this one ?
"in order to find his equal ,an Irishman is forced to talk to God . "


----------



## thcri RIP

Braveheart


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> ^^^^ You're right ,quoted it improperly .




I had to cheat.  Cheating was not easy as it was quoted wrong.  So I  had to question it, that's all.  Thanks for the reps.


----------



## nixon

Well , then try this one .
Wait , where are You going ? I was going to make expresso .


----------



## thcri RIP

Was he blind?


----------



## nixon

You're killing Me here ! Yes He was .


----------



## nixon

In the meantime try this one . 
What do You think of farmers ?  You think they're saints ?  
The script of this movie was turned into a fairly decent Western ..


----------



## thcri RIP

Hah! They're foxy beasts! They say, "We've got no rice, we've no wheat.  



And Nix, you were just still wet behind the ears when that one came out.

























































Kikuchiyo in Shichinin no samurai


----------



## nixon

Okay , You win for now . Can't give You reps ,but I will .


----------



## thcri RIP

It's been fun.


----------



## nixon

How 'bout this 
We don't need no stinking badges


----------



## thcri RIP

Humphrey Bogart??


----------



## thcri RIP

How about this


             "I _am_ big. It's the _pictures_ that got small."


----------



## nixon

MAK2 ?


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> MAK2 ?




  Good Try.


----------



## nixon

Well , that was my best guess !


----------



## thcri RIP

Are you telling me I stumped you  


Here is a hint



            "We didn't need dialogue. We had faces


----------



## waybomb

nixon said:


> Sounds similar to a line from October Skies . Just a WAG.



Nope.

I'll forget before someone get's this one. So here ya go....

Excess Baggage, Bonicio del Toro to Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> How about this
> 
> 
> "I _am_ big. It's the _pictures_ that got small."




so what your all telling me is you can't figure this one out??


----------



## nixon

Bumping (or bimping in Murph's case  ) this post .
"the world moves on . Twenty years ago ,  for exactly the same work I paid only a quarter .  "


----------



## Lithium

Get busy living or get busy dying


----------



## tsaw

*The Shawshank Redemption?*


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Bumping (*or bimping in Murph's case :*) ) this post .
> "the world moves on . Twenty years ago ,  for exactly the same work I paid only a quarter .  "




Now just wait a second,  It twas not I that started that shit,  it was the famous LBrown59 imposter that started that.  I only one time repeated it and laughed at it.    That's twice tonight you messed with me.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> Now just wait a second,  It twas not I that started that shit,  it was the famous LBrown59 imposter that started that.  I only one time repeated it and laughed at it.    That's twice tonight you messed with me.



First of all it was LB himself that coined the phrase "BIMP " . It had to be His crowning moment . 
And , when was the second time that I messed with You ? 
You aren't reading old posts and responding ,are You ? 
If You are , You are very much in danger of having a Brown out . If ,in fact You can describe making a go cart from parts of a '34 Plymouth ... Your terminal .


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> First of all it was LB himself that coined the phrase "BIMP " . It had to be His crowning moment .
> And , when was the second time that I messed with You ?
> You aren't reading old posts and responding ,are You ?
> If You are , You are very much in danger of having a Brown out . If ,in fact You can describe making a go cart from parts of a '34 Plymouth ... Your terminal .



It was this one and you stole my dam favorite child hood movie      But hey don't worry much I gave you reps for one of them any way.


----------



## pirate_girl

That LB person must have been a piece of work.

Now, what's the film line?? lol


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> That LB person must have been a piece of work.
> 
> Now, what's the film line?? lol



Nope , LB is still around . He haunts TBN , he ,and Bird are the reason FF exists
Now for a film line .... I'll say one thing for prison , You meet a better class of people .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> Get busy living or get busy dying


 


tsaw said:


> *The Shawshank Redemption?*


 
that it is! such a great movie

gimme a few mins, and ill post up a stumper


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

"I wouldn't know J. Edgar Hoover if he came in here wearing a dress."


----------

